# B13/B14 Lower Control Arms (front)



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just wondering if there is anyone else out there who thinks the front susupension setup on these cars is crappy. 

Personally I think this is a poorly designed control arm setup. I am currently working on plans to dump the stock lower control arm and make one that is properly triangulated. 
Actually I was planning on switching the whole suspension setup to more resemble a dual wishbone suspension.

Let me know if this has been accomplished before or if I have to be the first to do it.


----------

